# my pc always hang , help



## happyhappyhaha (May 27, 2006)

don't know why 

only few things in desktop

i guess there are some virus 

but i have use software to scan , but no virus found 

is that my software problem 

wt can i do


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to TSG!!

Click *here* to download *HJTsetup.exe*
Save HJTsetup.exe to your desktop.

Double click on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Hijack This*.
Continue to click Next in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the Select Addition Tasks dialogue.
Put a check by Create a desktop icon then click Next again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click Finish and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a log file* button. It will scan and then ask you to save the log.
Click Save to save the log file and then the log will open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## happyhappyhaha (May 27, 2006)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 14:51:06, on 30/5/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMax4PNP.exe
C:\Program Files\ICQLite\ICQLite.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\VM_STI.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\PCSuite\DataLayer\DataLayer.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\psyche\My Documents\My Videos\Nokia PC Suite 6\LaunchApplication.exe
C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32kui.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PCSuite\Services\SERVIC~1.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\CDAC11BA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32krn.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\conime.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdm.exe
C:\Program Files\Samsung\Samsung Update Plus\SLUTrayNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE

R3 - URLSearchHook: ICQ Toolbar - {855F3B16-6D32-4fe6-8A56-BBB695989046} - C:\Program Files\ICQToolbar\toolbaru.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: ST - {9394EDE7-C8B5-483E-8773-474BF36AF6E4} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\ST\01.03.0000.1005\en-xu\stmain.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O2 - BHO: MSNToolBandBHO - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\MSN Toolbar\01.02.5000.1021\en-us\msntb.dll
O2 - BHO: CNavExtBho Class - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: GotoYa上網精靈 - {FEDF637B-F631-4583-A210-33CC828D42DB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SUPERR~1\magicset\HAOKAN~1.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: ICQ Toolbar - {855F3B16-6D32-4fe6-8A56-BBB695989046} - C:\Program Files\ICQToolbar\toolbaru.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\MSN Toolbar\01.02.5000.1021\en-us\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: GotoYa上網精靈 - {FEDF637B-F631-4583-A210-33CC828D42DB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SUPERR~1\magicset\HAOKAN~1.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMax4PNP.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ICQ Lite] C:\Program Files\ICQLite\ICQLite.exe -minimize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BigDogPath] C:\WINDOWS\VM_STI.EXE USB PC Camera 302
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DataLayer] C:\Program Files\Common Files\PCSuite\DataLayer\DataLayer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCSuiteTrayApplication] C:\Documents and Settings\psyche\My Documents\My Videos\Nokia PC Suite 6\LaunchApplication.exe -onlytray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Super Rabbit SRRestore] C:\PROGRA~1\SUPERR~1\magicset\srrest.exe /autosave
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nod32kui] "C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32kui.exe" /WAITSERVICE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [ICQ Lite] C:\Program Files\ICQLite\ICQLite.exe -trayboot
O16 - DPF: i.Game MJImpressYHK - http://202.43.223.148/client/MJc/com/igame/MJImpressYHK.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O18 - Protocol: about - {3050F406-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll
O18 - Protocol: cdl - {3DD53D40-7B8B-11D0-B013-00AA0059CE02} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll
O18 - Protocol: dvd - {12D51199-0DB5-46FE-A120-47A3D7D937CC} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvidctl.dll
O18 - Protocol: file - {79EAC9E7-BAF9-11CE-8C82-00AA004BA90B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll
O18 - Protocol: ftp - {79EAC9E3-BAF9-11CE-8C82-00AA004BA90B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll
O18 - Protocol: gopher - {79EAC9E4-BAF9-11CE-8C82-00AA004BA90B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll
O18 - Protocol: http - {79EAC9E2-BAF9-11CE-8C82-00AA004BA90B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll
O18 - Protocol: https - {79EAC9E5-BAF9-11CE-8C82-00AA004BA90B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll
O18 - Protocol: ipp - (no CLSID) - (no file)
O18 - Protocol: its - {9D148291-B9C8-11D0-A4CC-0000F80149F6} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\itss.dll
O18 - Protocol: javascript - {3050F3B2-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll
O18 - Protocol: local - {79EAC9E7-BAF9-11CE-8C82-00AA004BA90B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll
O18 - Protocol: mailto - {3050F3DA-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll
O18 - Protocol: mhtml - {05300401-BCBC-11D0-85E3-00C04FD85AB4} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetcomm.dll
O18 - Protocol: mk - {79EAC9E6-BAF9-11CE-8C82-00AA004BA90B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll
O18 - Protocol: ms-its - {9D148291-B9C8-11D0-A4CC-0000F80149F6} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\itss.dll
O18 - Protocol: msdaipp - (no CLSID) - (no file)
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O18 - Protocol: res - {3050F3BC-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll
O18 - Protocol: sysimage - {76E67A63-06E9-11D2-A840-006008059382} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll
O18 - Protocol: tv - {CBD30858-AF45-11D2-B6D6-00C04FBBDE6E} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvidctl.dll
O18 - Protocol: vbscript - {3050F3B2-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll
O18 - Protocol: wia - {13F3EA8B-91D7-4F0A-AD76-D2853AC8BECE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiascr.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: C-DillaCdaC11BA - Macrovision - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\CDAC11BA.EXE
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation Service (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus 自動防護服務 (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: NOD32 Kernel Service (NOD32krn) - Eset - C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32krn.exe
O23 - Service: Samsung Update Plus - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Samsung\Samsung Update Plus\SLUBackgroundService.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: SoundMAX Agent Service (SoundMAX Agent Service (default)) - Analog Devices, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
O23 - Service: SymWMI Service (SymWSC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

*Run HJT again and put a check in the following:*

O18 - Protocol: ipp - (no CLSID) - (no file)
O18 - Protocol: msdaipp - (no CLSID) - (no file)

*Close all applications and browser windows before you click "fix checked".*

Please download *ATF Cleaner* by Atribune. 
*This program is for XP and Windows 2000 only*
 
Double-click *ATF-Cleaner.exe* to run the program. 
Under *Main* choose: *Select All* 
Click the *Empty Selected* button. 
If you use Firefox browser
Click *Firefox* at the top and choose: *Select All* 
Click the *Empty Selected* button. 
*NOTE:* If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click *No* at the prompt. 
If you use Opera browser
Click *Opera* at the top and choose: *Select All* 
Click the *Empty Selected* button. 
*NOTE:* If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click *No* at the prompt. 
Click *Exit* on the Main menu to close the program. 
For *Technical Support*, double-click the e-mail address located at the bottom of each menu.

Have you run defrag lately?


----------



## happyhappyhaha (May 27, 2006)

i have done , wt should i do next 



Thanks for ur help !!


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

I don't see anything else wrong.

Have you tried to run scandisk and defrag?


----------



## happyhappyhaha (May 27, 2006)

run scandisk and defrag??????
wts this?

i just follow ur steps , is that enough?


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Close all applications and browser windows.

Click on Start, Programs, Accessories, System Tools, Disk Defragmenter.

Click on the Defragment button and allow it to run.

After it's finished reboot your machine.


----------

